# Motorhome Stopovers at UK Pubs



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

There is an article on P.11 of Motor Caravan (April 08) which may be of future interest to members. The new scheme will allow motorhomes to park up for the night at participating pubs.

The scheme is the brainchild of Kevin Bird of The Drift Inn, situated on the A1 north of Newcastle.

For approximately £30 you will be able to subscribe for a year. The first night's stay will be free and subsequent nights charged at the landlords discretion. Apparently there are already 120 premises signed up. It is understood that these will be available all year. Accepted places to wild camp will also be included.

I said above that this may be of interest to members in the future. This is because membership has not yet been opened but it is understood that this will be made available during March 08.

The website is www.motorhomestopover.co.uk

I have no business interest in this scheme.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Looks useful, but potentially expensive. It does kind of oblige you to spend the money you save on beer, food and crisps for Charlie. Or is that just my lack of willpower?


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

You've got the same problem as me John.................willpower......lack of that is.....lol. Take your point though.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> Looks useful, but potentially expensive. It does kind of oblige you to spend the money you save on beer, food and crisps for Charlie. Or is that just my lack of willpower?


It is a bit like British Passion was supposed to have been, but I was looking for farmers, farm shops and also pubs and dealers, but the guy is a landlord and has posted himself about it on here.... but £30 is a lot of money, but what do you get for that....we shall watch with interest.

BP like France Passion, does NOT make you spend money, the parking is offered for free on the basis that you may out of courtesy look if you would like, I wonder how this will work...

I read a bit about him, I did a google search, and he says he had made A FORTUNE from it..... best of luck

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pub stops*

Hi

It is an interesting idea.

Somewhere on MHF is a thread about an article in Practical Motorhome about pub stops and so on. I think it is a good idea. Instead of a tenner for a pich, it;s a tenner for pie, chips and peas, and a pint or two!

Russell


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

Well we quite often stay at pubs. I always ask first and we often eat and drink or just drink! It is in the land lords interest to let us stay if he wants to maximise his income. I dont really want to join a club do do this!

I am also surprised at the comment about it also applying to wild camping?? well thats what we do all the time now... so no advantage here either.

If it was a full blown version of aires however that might be worth it. I cant however ever see that happening in UK and if it did it wouldnt be long before the vandals / boy racers wrecked it.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

This topic has come up quite often lately and I have posted my views in other forums ! I stop over at pubs all the time and spend money in them, mixing with the locals, if I arrived at one of my regular stops to see the car park full of motorhomes I would drive on ! if I want to go to any meets then I will, but want to have the choice of who I socialize with and not because we have only one thing in common.I have stopped at pubs with campsites and have seen many come in have a orange juice then go back to their fridge just to get a cheap night hookup. For those that already stay at pubs then carry on ! those that already don`t then don`t !


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahhh I read it a bit wrong there, oops. 
I thought you were saying it was 30 quid to join then only your first night was free. 
What you actually meant was that your first night _at each site_ was free, then maybe chargeable after that. 
In that case it does look better value.

It's all clear now - I think :?


----------

